# Re: lost spear gun!!!



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: lost spear gun!!!*

Just wanted to say thanks to Kevin who returned my speargun after recovering it from the russian freighter...


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, a recovered speargun! Ain't nothing like being reunited with a lost article. Especially one so important as a speargun!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

That is impressive. Very lucky it was found by one of us who reads and posts here.

Awsome job Kevin!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Just another great service that the great people onPFF provide. The people on this forum (for the most part) are great people that will look after one another and go out of their way to help a fellow forum member out.:grouphug:clap

Good job Kevin.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice Kevin,

Its always good to know that the people in youre dive community dont just talk a good talk, but also walk the walk

nice reecovery

Sniper Spear-it


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that Holy Spirit Kevin??? :clap Good man!!


----------



## dive4bugz (Apr 28, 2008)

I was on Daltons boat on Sunday, and the capt of another vessel Tech Rec I think) was reporting a lost gun, would we watch for it when we were down. Being from Ft Laud, and being new to this forum, I must say YOU GUYS ROCK up there... we had a magnificent time with Clay-Doh, Arman, Dalton and others, and the comeraderie there is sooo much nicer than the dog-eat-dog mentality down here. It was truly a pleasure diving up there, and we look forward to doing it again!!

Stay wet...


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap

Good job Kevin! I was hoping that had a happy ending.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

way to Kevin, class act there. slim chances of a gun being found and returned, but like Knot a Yacht said, it's all about PFF'ers helping one another out. glad to be associated with you guys.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Since that worked out, let me try to run this one out and see if I get it returned. When I was on the Oriskinany there was a 17lb grouper I left down there. If anyone sees it can they PLEASE get it back to me?


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

I know how it is to lose a gun and the way things are right now it is hard to let go of the $ to replace one. So glad I could help you Joe. 

And as far as the grouper goes, I found a 30#er....I guess that wasnt it...I will keep my eyes open for you!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

ummm did I say 17? I meant 30, damn typo


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haaaa! SNiper left a grouper down there!!!!

Randy, good to see you on here, and glad you felt at home and had a good time on your trip up! You guys made Armondo and me feel very welcome and part of the crew when we were down here in Miami and got to go diving with you guys. Randy was the one in the snatchin up all the lobsters in the "CHUNKY LOVE DIVES MIAMI" video on our website.

Since we got the contract...be prepared to take me out diving on a reglar basis while I'm down here! We will probably be starting June 1st!


----------

